#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Почему не впечатляет Дзен?

## Kamla

Вот раньше, как узнала только про Дзен, где-то лет 5 назад, так он меня впечатлил. Особенно все то, что касается природы. Типа : 
Выхожу из дома 
Скоро взойдёт Луна
Осветит овраги и горы
Скоро придёт осень
и тд,и тп,и можно было медитировать часами. 
Но потом обнаружила, что уже не действует красота природы как раньше, уже не сдвигает восприятие.Почему это так происходит?  :Frown:

----------


## Ersh

Это наверное Вы у себя спросите, нас Дзен впечатляет. Вообще-то Дзен это не про красоту природы. Что-то Вас, значит, тогда другое впечатлило.

----------


## Kamla

А как на счёт "Кипарис во дворе"?

----------


## Ho Shim

> А как на счёт "Кипарис во дворе"?


А как насчет "бетонный столб во дворе"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

> А как насчет "бетонный столб во дворе"?


жуть..порой трудно поверить, что и столб имеет природу Будды...

----------


## Вао

> Но потом обнаружила, что уже не действует красота природы как раньше, уже не сдвигает восприятие.Почему это так происходит?


А почему на вас красота природы стала меньше воздействовать? Природа стала менее красивой, чем была раньше?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kamla

Нет, это я стала обусловленнее чем раньше.
А может это просто так кажется..

----------


## Буль

Мне кажется Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос...  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

это..а можно ко мне не на Вы? это я ко всем,пожалуйста..

----------


## Вао

> А как на счёт "Кипарис во дворе"?


Это строчка из коана.  :Smilie:  

Один монах спросил Чжаочжоу: "Что означал приход Бодхидхармы с Запада?"
Чжаочжоу ответил: "Кипарис во дворе".

----------


## Kamla

Супер!
Может знаете ссылку, где можно коаны хорошие почитать?

Я как раз про то, что в коанах так часто была задействована природа. Это ответ Ершу на то что Дзен это не про природу!

----------


## Вао

> Я как раз про то, что в коанах так часто была задействована природа. Это ответ Ершу на то что Дзен это не про природу!


Конечно про природу. :Smilie:  

А вот ещё один коан про природу:


Один монах спросил Чжаочжоу: "Обладает ли собака природой Будды?" 
Чжаочжоу ответил: "Нет!"

----------


## Jan

Самый большой и хороший коан про природу - это прогноз погоды:-))

Вообще можно почитать какую-нибудь китайскую или японскую пейзажную лирику - того же Ван Вэя или Ханшаня

----------


## Буль

> Супер!
> Может знаете ссылку, где можно коаны хорошие почитать?
> 
> Я как раз про то, что в коанах так часто была задействована природа. Это ответ Ершу на то что Дзен это не про природу!


В коанах задействована природа потому что тогда, когда их записывали почти везде была природа  :Smilie: 

Существуют, однако, коаны и такого рода:

----------------------------
- Кто такой Будда!
- Говно на палочке!
----------------------------

Вот хорошая книжка с коанами: Посыпание Будды пеплом

----------


## Jan

> Вот хорошая книжка с коанами: Посыпание Будды пеплом


Вы меня, конечно, извините, но назвать "хорошей" книжку, где написано такое, я бы не стал.

Цитата:
" 52. КАТЦ Лин Чи 
Лин Чи всегда кричал «КАТЦ!!!», иногда КАТЦ отсекал мышление людей, иногда это была проверка продвижения в Дзэн, а иногда это открывало умы..."

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я как раз про то, что в коанах так часто была задействована природа. Это ответ Ершу на то что Дзен это не про природу!


Бетонный столб это тоже природа. В таком случае, Дзэн вообще только про природу  :Smilie: 
Что говорит вам природа

----------


## Aleksey L.

to Kamala: 
 :Smilie:  Видимо, вы совсем юное создание ... Вам 15 лет? /можно не отвечать/
_________________________________________ 
от избытка информации в копилке о том - о сем вы не станете открытой. 

суть коана, который даётся учителем конкретно данному ученику в качестве практики по раскрытию его, ученика, изначальной природы, касается лишь ученика и только его .... Его практики буддадхармы. это не поэзия, не стихотворные вирши о красоте природы, а лишь отражение простого, свободного ума, ума Будды ... неизменного, сострадательного и пропитывающего всё живое, непрерывно связанного с проявлениями ... где всё едино в смысле равностности ... тогда и нет красивого и уродливого, нет цепляния к форме и нет непрыровной беготни от неприятного к приятному, хватания, борьбы за чистоту засчёт насилия, невинно пролитой крови

монитор на столе ... выключаю

----------


## Вао

> Существуют, однако, коаны и такого рода:
> 
> ----------------------------
> - Кто такой Будда!
> - Говно на палочке!
> ----------------------------


Вообще то такие коаны для того чтобы не формировать не правильного отношения к практики Дзэн не выносятся на всеобщее обозрение. 
На лекции корейский монах  Вон Сунн Сыним специально заострил на этом внимание. " Один Мастер чань увидев, что его ученики чрезмерно привязаны к ритуалам. А больше всех они боготворили статую Будды. И чтобы избавить их от этой привязанности во время церемонии на глазах у всех он разбил статую на куски. Один молодой монах в силу своей не опытности не правильно понял действия Мастера. Как-то миряне попросили, этого монаха рассказать чему их учит Мастер. И он на глазах изумленных  мирян разрубил статую Будды. После этого пошла молва, что Учитель учит монахов, как рубить статуи Будды. А  молодого монаха изгнали из монастыря"

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вообще то такие коаны для того чтобы не формировать неправильного отношения к практики Дзэн не выносятся на всеобщее обозрение. 
> На лекции корейский монах  Вон Сунн Сыним специально заострил на этом внимание. "Один Мастер чань увидев, что его ученики чрезмерно привязаны к ритуалам. А больше всех они боготворили статую Будды. И чтобы избавить их от этой привязанности во время церемонии на глазах у всех он разбил статую на куски. Один молодой монах в силу своей не опытности не правильно понял действия Мастера. Как-то миряне попросили, этого монаха рассказать чему их учит Мастер. И он на глазах изумленных  мирян разрубил статую Будды. После этого пошла молва, что Учитель учит монахов, как рубить статуи Будды. А  молодого монаха изгнали из монастыря"


Ну, монах был привязан к разбиванию статуй. Я так понял, что эта история скорее о том, что не надо привязываться ни к чему и выносить свои привязанности на всеобщее обозрение, чем о том, что что-то из практик надо скрывать. В Дзэн, вроде как, нет ничего тайного.

----------


## Вао

> Его практики буддадхармы. это не поэзия, не стихотворные вирши о красоте природы, а лишь отражение простого, свободного ума, ума Будды ... неизменного, сострадательного и пропитывающего всё живое, непрерывно связанного с проявлениями ... где всё едино в смысле равностности ... тогда и нет красивого и уродливого, нет цепляния к форме и нет непрыровной беготни от неприятного к приятному, хватания, борьбы за чистоту засчёт насилия, невинно пролитой крови


Вы так поэтично изложили суть дзэн, а сами утверждаете, что в дзэн нет места для поэзии.  :Wink:

----------


## Вао

> Ну, монах был привязан к разбиванию статуй. Я так понял, что эта история скорее о том, что не надо привязываться ни к чему и выносить свои привязанности на всеобщее обозрение, чем о том, что что-то из практик надо скрывать. В Дзэн, вроде как, нет ничего тайного.


Монаха выгнали за клевету на Мастера. 
Вот коан из тойже серии.




> Всякий раз, когда наставника Цзюйди спрашивали, что такое чань, он в ответ поднимал палец. Один юный послушник в подражание ему тоже стал поднимать палец, когда его спрашивали, чему учит его учитель. Услыхав об этом, Цзюйди взял нож и отрубил послушнику палец. Тот закричал от боли и побежал прочь. Цзюйди окликнул его и, когда он обернулся, снова поднял палец. В этот миг послушник внезапно достиг просветления.
>       Когда Цзюйди покидал этот мир, он позвал учеников и сказал: "Я получил 'чань одного пальца' от моего учителя Тяньлуна и за всю свою жизнь не смог исчерпать его смысл". С этими словами он ушел из жизни.


А вот этому монаху повезло меньше.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kamla

> Существуют, однако, коаны и такого рода:
> 
> ----------------------------
> - Кто такой Будда!
> - Говно на палочке!
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> Вообще то такие коаны для того чтобы не формировать не правильного отношения к практики Дзэн не выносятся на всеобщее обозрение.


Да эта просто секретная тантра=))

А вообще интересненько, если многие считают что и камни не обладают Буддаприродой, то как же на счёт того самого на палочке..(хаха)

----------


## Ho Shim

> А вот этому монаху повезло меньше.


По-моему, наоборот, этому монаху очень сильно повезло  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Камала, привязанность к впечатлениям это как раз то, что устраняется с помощью дзен-буддийской практики;-)
Практики ясного недвойственного созерцания. Если созерцание обусловлено красотой - то сохраняется заблуждение, причина для возникновения страданий и сами эти страдания. 
Хорошее стихи, хорошие картины,  производится в сознании, к которому стремится практикующий дзен, хотя произведение хороших картин может случаться и в омраченном страданиями сознании, а ясное сознание свободное от омрачений может выражаться чем-то банальным и прозаическим. Просветленный может просто выращивать рис или вытачивать на станке детали ;-)

----------


## Kamla

> от избытка информации в копилке о том - о сем вы не станете открытой.


Во-во, я как раз про то. А то все-читайте книжечки, итд.. Раньше меньше знала, и ум воспринимал все как оно есть, не через призму различных учений. А вот теперь, как все это выкинуть из головы?!

----------


## Jan

> Да эта просто секретная тантра=))
> 
> А вообще интересненько, если многие считают что и камни не обладают Буддаприродой, то как же на счёт того самого на палочке..(хаха)


То ли еще будет! Найдутся ведь люди, которые поставят на алтарь ту самую палочку с кусочком засохшего г... и будут ей поклоняться. Почему бы нет? :-)




> а ясное сознание свободное от омрачений может выражаться чем-то банальным и прозаическим. Просветленный может просто выращивать рис или вытачивать на станке детали


А работать палачом или киллером он может?

----------


## Банзай

Камала, дзэн это вообще грубая вещь, в ней не о бабочках и осах, не об облаках и вершинах далеких гор, дзэн это боль в коленях и метание ума, зажатого методом. Сомнения и поддержка товарищей, более чем скромные успехи и болезненные, отлично видимые впредь падения.
Вам нужен такой дзэн?
Welcome to dojo!

----------


## Kamla

> Камала, привязанность к впечатлениям это как раз то, что устраняется с помощью дзен-буддийской практики;-)


Уважаемый БТР,привет!
Впечатления успокаивают сознание, сдвигая "точку сборки" в нужном направлении, и тогда уже ничего не остаётся как медитировать.У меня это было так. 




> Просветленный может просто выращивать рис или вытачивать на станке детали ;-)


Это тот, у кого кроме реализации пустоты больше ничего нет. Но это лишь начальная стадия, имхо, и только имхо. Не всем это достаточно, да и не всем это даётся, сидхи рубят на ходу :Smilie:

----------


## Good

,,,,,Но потом обнаружила, что уже не действует красота природы как раньше, уже не сдвигает восприятие.Почему это так происходит?,,,,,

По-моему, все дело в том, что когда я делаю вдох, то не отмечаю этого, а когда делаю выдох – то тем более. Но при этом, я не забываю дышать и кушать, когда урчит в животе. 
Может и это пройдет? Как Вы думаете? :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> То ли еще будет! Найдутся ведь люди, которые поставят на алтарь ту самую палочку с кусочком засохшего г... и будут ей поклоняться. Почему бы нет? :-)


А поклоняться куску золота на алтаре - не то же самое?

----------


## Kamla

> Вам нужен такой дзэн?
> Welcome to dojo!


Боль в коленях - иллюзия. Природа её пустота.
Если проецируешь боль на будущее как неизбежность, то этой медитации грех-цена. Дзен не груб, грубы-мы. (имхо,имхо,имхо)

----------


## Jan

> А поклоняться куску золота на алтаре - не то же самое?


А какая разница чему? Только куском золота никого не удивишь, а палочка-подтирка - это эпатаж, внимание привлекает

----------


## Kamla

> Цитата:
> То ли еще будет! Найдутся ведь люди, которые поставят на алтарь ту самую палочку с кусочком засохшего г... и будут ей поклоняться. Почему бы нет? :-)  
> 
> 
> А поклоняться куску золота на алтаре - не то же самое?


Кстати, как-то решила приколоться, и поставила на алтарь тюбик от крема вместо божества. Через несколько дней было все тоже самое, всмысле та же энергетика. То есть садхана была как божеству, а форма другая. И все сработало. Хотя конечно это кощунственно..Но сработало!!!

----------


## Jan

> Хотя конечно это кощунственно..


А в чем кощунство то?

----------


## Ersh

> А какая разница чему? Только куском золота никого не удивишь, а палочка-подтирка - это эпатаж, внимание привлекает


Вот Вас и поймали.
А Вы не цепляйтесь к эпатажу :Smilie:

----------


## Jan

> Вот Вас и поймали.
> А Вы не цепляйтесь к эпатажу


Да я вообще ни к кому и ни к чему не цепляюсь, чес-слово! :-)

----------


## Банзай

Во-во, я как раз про то. А то все-читайте книжечки, итд.. Раньше меньше знала, и ум воспринимал все как оно есть, не через призму различных учений. А вот теперь, как все это выкинуть из головы?!
-------------------------------------------------------
Только практика и ничего кроме практики.
Кстати несколько лет назад мне на полном серьезе казалось, что я прекрасно понимаю Сутру Помоста, теперь вот отчего-то не кажется -)

Это тот, у кого кроме реализации пустоты больше ничего нет. Но это лишь начальная стадия, имхо, и только имхо. 
------------------------------------------
А вот это очень опасно, Камала.
Порпытка оценить мастера не приступи даже к его методу означает иллюзорные бумажные выводы, даже при 10.000 "имхо".

Боль в коленях - иллюзия. Природа её пустота.
Если проецируешь боль на будущее как неизбежность, то этой медитации грех-цена. Дзен не груб, грубы-мы. (имхо,имхо,имхо)
-----------------------------------------------------
Ну иллюзия, так иллюзия, значит тебе будет проще -)
Вообще же слово "иллюзия" очень похоже по весу на слово "реальность".
И то и другое сущее баловство -)
Я не проецирую, я предупреждаю, чтобы вдруг решившись ты не потратила лишнего времени, ведь поклоняться божеству куда как проще -)
Будь то Тюбик крема или индра.

Да я вообще ни к кому и ни к чему не цепляюсь, чес-слово! :-)
----------------------------------------------
Правда? Ну наконец-то хоть один -))))
Дрэгон чань, ты этого человека искал? -)

----------


## Буль

> Вы меня, конечно, извините, но назвать "хорошей" книжку, где написано такое, я бы не стал.
> 
> Цитата:
> " 52. КАТЦ Лин Чи 
> Лин Чи всегда кричал «КАТЦ!!!», иногда КАТЦ отсекал мышление людей, иногда это была проверка продвижения в Дзэн, а иногда это открывало умы..."


А я могу  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

Камала ,может Дзен просто не ваша дорога?  :Smilie:  ВАжно принять решение . 





> Кстати, как-то решила приколоться, и поставила на алтарь тюбик от крема вместо божества. 
> __________





> Сообщение от Ersh
> А поклоняться куску золота на алтаре - не то же самое?
> 
> А какая разница чему? Только куском золота никого не удивишь, а палочка-подтирка - это эпатаж, внимание привлекает
> (раз)



Дзен это не 50, не 99, не 101, а именно ровно 100 % 
форма это форма. ПОЭтому на алтаре только 
 Будда.

 Jan, "КАТЦ" это крик. Крик внезапный  и очень сильный, парализующий мышление. Многие Дзен Мастера своим криком могли так воздействовать на адепта Дзен, что у того открывался ум и трансформировалось осознание. 

 НА Дхармовых спарингах Мастера порой просто кричали Катц ! друг на друга 
Человек со слабым центром, к примеру,но позиционирующий себя продвинутым практиком моментально выводился на чистую воду.


 ВАм трудно это представить(но это так и есть до сих пор в Дзен монастырях),поэтому вам это не понятно. НИ хорошо, ни плохо.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Это тот, у кого кроме реализации пустоты больше ничего нет. Но это лишь начальная стадия, имхо, и только имхо. Не всем это достаточно, да и не всем это даётся, сидхи рубят на ходу


А что значит недостаточно? Кому недостаточно?
Чем характеризуется "достаточность"?
Если кому-то что-то недостаточно, то что он ищет?
И, что такое то, что кому-то даётся, а кому-то не даётся?

----------


## Kamla

> А в чем кощунство то?


Ну еслиб кто увидел, то не правильно мог бы понять, и меня послали бы как и того монаха))

Банзай-


> Кстати несколько лет назад мне на полном серьезе казалось, что я прекрасно понимаю Сутру Помоста, теперь вот отчего-то не кажется -)


Кстати, понимание оно так же временно. :Smilie:   Не факт, что раньше мы были глупее, а думали, что - умнее.  :Big Grin:  




> Порпытка оценить мастера не приступи даже к его методу означает иллюзорные бумажные выводы, даже при 10.000 "имхо".


Банзаюшка, не верно меня поняли. или быть может я вас.




> Будь то Тюбик крема или индра.


Помимо просветлённого сознания в каждой веще ещё существуют свои характеристики. Вы же поклоняетесь своим друзьям, и родным, пусть без пуджи, но мы все равно все друг другу поклоняемся, раз до сих пор видим, и слышим друг друга. Тогда я не понимаю, какая по большому счету разница как играться, приглашая определённого бога на алтарь, или пить спрайт с друзьями на море? Боги и богини это друзья и советчики, вы прекланяетесь пред учителями, а разве боги не учителя? Например Кван инь. Вам неприятно было бы ощущать Её присутствие?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Помимо просветлённого сознания в каждой веще ещё существуют свои характеристики.


Дык.... не наш ли ум наделяет эти вещи характеристиками?  :Smilie: 



> Вы же поклоняетесь своим друзьям, и родным, пусть без пуджи, но мы все равно все друг другу поклоняемся, раз до сих пор видим, и слышим друг друга.


Если я вижу солнце, значит ли это, что я ему поклоняюсь?



> Тогда я не понимаю, какая по большому счету разница как играться, приглашая определённого бога на алтарь, или пить спрайт с друзьями на море?


Разницы никакой  :Smilie: . Если цель только в приглашении определённого бога на алтарь...  :Smilie: 
Игры ума - они есть только игры ума.



> Боги и богини это друзья и советчики, вы прекланяетесь пред учителями, а разве боги не учителя? Например Кван инь. Вам неприятно было бы ощущать Её присутствие?


Приятно/неприятно - категории ума, вводящего "характеристики" о которых сказано выше.

----------


## Банзай

Кстати, понимание оно так же временно. Не факт, что раньше мы были глупее, а думали, что - умнее.  
------------------------------------------------
С этим не поспоришь, Камала, может быть и так -)

Порпытка оценить мастера не приступи даже к его методу означает иллюзорные бумажные выводы, даже при 10.000 "имхо".  


Банзаюшка, не верно меня поняли. или быть может я вас.
----------------------------------------------------------
Очень может быть, тогда поясни, пожалуйста, что означает нижеследующее?
Впрочем, ежели не будет к тому настроения, то и бог с ним.
"Это тот, у кого кроме реализации пустоты больше ничего нет. Но это лишь начальная стадия, имхо, и только имхо."

Далее, дорогая Камала, прочитав дважды последующие слова нашелся ответить лишь тем, что поклоняюсь лишь Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, вернее стараюсь поклоняться в силу своих более чем скромных способностей.
Сказать, что поклоняюсь людям .. не замечал за собой этого .. и это никак, имхо, не связано с контекстом общения на данном или каком бы то ни было ресурсе. Впрочем, если расценить пишущую здесь братию как Сангху, то вплоне можно признать, что поклоняюсь и им, не особо задумываясь кто именно принимал Прибежище и кто сидел в ритритах.
Кесарю кесарево, а слесарю слесарево (с)

Боги и богини это друзья и советчики, вы прекланяетесь пред учителями, а разве боги не учителя? Например Кван инь. Вам неприятно было бы ощущать Её присутствие?
------------------------------------------------------
Не преклоняюсь. Видите ли, "Учителя" это тоже абстракция, вот вы говорите о богинях и богах. а мне уже интересно: что же за учителя стоят за этими культами? Не спешу поклоняться вобщем.
Что же до Гуань Инь, то торжественно обещаю выгнать ее палкой при первом же появлении, хотя резко уменьшив алкоголь, рискую встретиться с ней в настоящее время минимально -)
Только в действии, причем желательно собственном и совершенном без "я", остальное от лукавого. Уж лучше поклоняться Великому Тюбику, быстрее вернешься к горам и рекам.

----------


## До

> ВАжно принять решение .


Откуда это?

----------


## woltang

> Сообщение от woltang
> ВАжно принять решение .
> Откуда это?


 из человеческого рта  :Smilie: ))

----------


## До

> из человеческого рта ))


Ну пожалуйста скажите!

----------


## Jan

> Jan, "КАТЦ" это крик. Крик внезапный  и очень сильный, парализующий мышление. Многие Дзен Мастера своим криком могли так воздействовать на адепта Дзен, что у того открывался ум и трансформировалось осознание. 
>  НА Дхармовых спарингах Мастера порой просто кричали Катц ! друг на друга 
> Человек со слабым центром, к примеру,но позиционирующий себя продвинутым практиком моментально выводился на чистую воду.
>  ВАм трудно это представить(но это так и есть до сих пор в Дзен монастырях),поэтому вам это не понятно. НИ хорошо, ни плохо.



Да, мне очень трудно представить как китаец Линьцзи (а не Лин Чи!) почему-то кричит по-японски Кацу (а не Катц!) вместо китайского Хэ...

----------


## Jan

> Ну еслиб кто увидел, то не правильно мог бы понять, и меня послали бы как и того монаха))


То есть вопрос только в том, что подумают другие, так? :-)))

----------


## Jan

> Да я вообще ни к кому и ни к чему не цепляюсь, чес-слово! :-)
> ----------------------------------------------
> Правда? Ну наконец-то хоть один -))))
> Дрэгон чань, ты этого человека искал? -)


Нет, видимо не меня. У меня нет головы - есть только хвост. Нет начала, но есть конец :-))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Ho Shim

> Да, мне очень трудно представить как китаец Линьцзи (а не Лин Чи!) почему-то кричит по-японски Кацу (а не Катц!) вместо китайского Хэ...


Допустим, Петя Васин кричал русское "Хаа!" и этим открывал умы своих учеников. И что, суть от этого меняется?

----------


## Jan

> Допустим, Петя Васин кричал русское "Хаа!" и этим открывал умы своих учеников. И что, суть от этого меняется?


Тогда давайте перейдем на такой язык:

Наставник X сделал действие Y, чем вызвал у ученика Z сотояние Q.
Z после этого обрел полное V и всю жизнь  делал со своими учениками действие P, приговаривая F

----------


## Ho Shim

> Тогда давайте перейдем на такой язык:
> 
> Наставник X сделал действие Y, чем вызвал у ученика Z сотояние Q.
> Z после этого обрел полное V и всю жизнь  делал со своими учениками действие P, приговаривая F


Рыбак ползуется сетью, чтобы поймать большую рыбу.

Наставник сделал действие, чем вызвал у ученика состояние.
Ученик после этого обрел полное освобождение и всю жизнь учил своих учеников действием, приговаривая... "железные ноги промокли насквозь, на речке поет деревянный лосось"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Jan

> Рыбак ползуется сетью, чтобы поймать большую рыбу.
> 
> Наставник сделал действие, чем вызвал у ученика состояние.
> Ученик после этого обрел полное освобождение и всю жизнь учил своих учеников действием, приговаривая... "железные ноги промокли насквозь, на речке поет деревянный лосось"


Из всего этого, как я понимаю, главным было это - " :Smilie:   :Smilie:  "
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Из всего этого, как я понимаю, главным было это - "  "


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Good

> Наставник X сделал действие Y, чем вызвал у ученика Z сотояние Q.
> Z после этого обрел полное V и всю жизнь делал со своими учениками действие P, приговаривая F


Х не=z, но Z=x.
Y не=p, но P=y.
V не Y, не P, не Q и не F.
Но Y, P, Q, F и Х, Z =v.

V = 100/o


Вопрос: Что такое O? :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда давайте перейдем на такой язык:
> 
> Наставник X сделал действие Y, чем вызвал у ученика Z сотояние Q.
> Z после этого обрел полное V и всю жизнь  делал со своими учениками действие P, приговаривая F


Если пытаться понять метод дзен по книгам - то это существенное предложение. А если просто практиковать дзен под руководством наставника с целью освобождения от страданий и несчастий, то это просто флуд.

----------


## Jan

> Если пытаться понять метод дзен по книгам - то это существенное предложение. А если просто практиковать дзен под руководством наставника с целью освобождения от страданий и несчастий, то это просто флуд.


А если просто грамотно переводить китайские (корейские, японские) тексты, что тогда?

----------


## Won Soeng

Jan это не освободит Вас от привязанности к словам. Потом Вы захотите чтобы для Вас кто-то перевел слова Будда, Дхарма, Сансара, Нирвана и конца этому не будет. 
Слово "Катц" это такое название определенного крика. Тот кто его слышал от дзен-мастера, тот понимает его в любом написании. Тот кто не слышал - так же в любом написании его не поймет. Не придирайтесь к собственному непониманию, просто приезжайте на ритрит и попросите дзен-мастера показать Вам этот крик. А причина того, что слово пишется в книге таким образом очень проста. Это транскрипция с английского, а английское написание - это транскрипция с корейского.

----------


## Jan

> Jan это не освободит Вас от привязанности к словам. Потом Вы захотите чтобы для Вас кто-то перевел слова Будда, Дхарма, Сансара, Нирвана и конца этому не будет. 
> Слово "Катц" это такое название определенного крика. Тот кто его слышал от дзен-мастера, тот понимает его в любом написании. Тот кто не слышал - так же в любом написании его не поймет. Не придирайтесь к собственному непониманию, просто приезжайте на ритрит и попросите дзен-мастера показать Вам этот крик. А причина того, что слово пишется в книге таким образом очень проста. Это транскрипция с английского, а английское написание - это транскрипция с корейского.


Да я не собираюсь освобождаться от привязанности к словам, что-то там практиковать и "достигать освобождения". Моя сфера - это китайское языкознание и, в частности, язык произведений чань-буддийской литературы.
Вот и все. Плохие тексты, которые и переводами-то назвать сложно, меня коробят. 
А иероглиф 喝 в корейском, насколько я знаю, читается не "катц", а 갈애 "kal ae". Ну это так, если кому интересно..

----------


## Ho Shim

Jan, как перевести слово Beatles?

----------


## Jan

> Jan, как перевести слово Beatles?


披头士乐队 

甲壳虫乐队

----------


## Kamla

> То есть вопрос только в том, что подумают другие, так? :-)))


Jan, вы правда не понимаете, хотелось бы верить, что вы все же шутите.

Врпрос в том как это скажется на практике других.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да я не собираюсь освобождаться от привязанности к словам, что-то там практиковать и "достигать освобождения". Моя сфера - это китайское языкознание и, в частности, язык произведений чань-буддийской литературы.
> Вот и все. Плохие тексты, которые и переводами-то назвать сложно, меня коробят. 
> А иероглиф 喝 в корейском, насколько я знаю, читается не "катц", а 갈애 "kal ae". Ну это так, если кому интересно..


Если Вы не заметили, мы сейчас обсуждение проводим в разделе "Буддийские форумы > Дзен", а не в "Общении на произвольные темы". Поэтому соотносите "плохое" и "хорошее" не в контексте, нравится Вам или не нравится, а в контексте - помогает практике или мешает. Если же Вы не практикуете, то и соотнести не сумеете. Как Вы оцените качество перевода если не знаете о чем идет речь?

----------


## Jan

> Jan, вы правда не понимаете, хотелось бы верить, что вы все же шутите.
> 
> Врпрос в том как это скажется на практике других.


Где уж мне непросветленному что-то понять:-))))) Только и остается что шутить.
Просто было интересно, какой смысл вы вкладываете в слово "кощунство"

----------


## Good

Jan, выпейте до дна китайское языкознание и 
возвращайтесь к себе.

----------


## Kamla

> Цитата:
> Вы же поклоняетесь своим друзьям, и родным, пусть без пуджи, но мы все равно все друг другу поклоняемся, раз до сих пор видим, и слышим друг друга. 
> 
> 
> Если я вижу солнце, значит ли это, что я ему поклоняюсь?





> Цитата:
> Помимо просветлённого сознания в каждой веще ещё существуют свои характеристики.
> 
> Дык.... не наш ли ум наделяет эти вещи характеристиками?


Ну вот же вы и сами отвечаете на свой вопрос,Сергей!
Поклонение Солнцу(восприятие Солнца), не есть-ли это зафикрированная в нас характеристика?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Где уж мне непросветленному что-то понять:-))))) Только и остается что шутить.
> Просто было интересно, какой смысл вы вкладываете в слово "кощунство"


Вам не понравился перевод книги, Вы восприняли это как неуважение к Вашему пониманию "правильности" переводов. Однако Вы неуважительно относитесь к тому, что лежит за словами. Вы чувствуете себя достаточно убежденным в своей правоте, чтобы высмеивать (как вы изволили выразиться "шутить") стремление людей к пониманию. Что же такого Вы извлекли из чань-буддийской литературы, что у Вас сложилось подобное возгордившееся отношение?

----------


## Ho Shim

> 披头士乐队 
> 
> 甲壳虫乐队


Ну вот, а для меня Beatles переводится как "All you need is Love! la-la-la-la"
Этот текст, о котором идет речь, хорош тем, что он переведен с точки зрения Учения. Как он переведен с точки зрения китайского языкознания я совершенно не знаю. С этой точки зрения, наверное, лучше читать китайско-русский словарь  :Smilie:  Наверняка в этой сфере, ему доверия больше.

----------


## Kamla

> Просто было интересно, какой смысл вы вкладываете в слово "кощунство"


Самое что не есть прямое :Big Grin:

----------


## Jan

> Если Вы не заметили, мы сейчас обсуждение проводим в разделе "Буддийские форумы > Дзен", а не в "Общении на произвольные темы". Поэтому соотносите "плохое" и "хорошее" не в контексте, нравится Вам или не нравится, а в контексте - помогает практике или мешает. Если же Вы не практикуете, то и соотнести не сумеете. Как Вы оцените качество перевода если не знаете о чем идет речь?


Действительно, если в тексте слова написаны с ошибками и фразы с точки зрения грамматики построены неправильно, как узнать - плохой это перевод или хороший? тут без "буддийской практики" не обойтись никак!




> Jan, выпейте до дна китайское языкознание и 
> возвращайтесь к себе.


Это дружеский совет или рекомендация просветленного учителя чань???

----------


## Jan

> Вам не понравился перевод книги, Вы восприняли это как неуважение к Вашему пониманию "правильности" переводов. Однако Вы неуважительно относитесь к тому, что лежит за словами. Вы чувствуете себя достаточно убежденным в своей правоте, чтобы высмеивать (как вы изволили выразиться "шутить") стремление людей к пониманию. Что же такого Вы извлекли из чань-буддийской литературы, что у Вас сложилось подобное возгордившееся отношение?


Я как раз уважительно отношусь к тому, что лежит за словами. Поэтому и к самим "словам" отношусь серьезно. 
А между "высмеивать" и "шутить" есть разница

----------


## Jan

> Самое что не есть прямое


Цитата из БСЭ:
Кощунство,
1) презрительно-издевательское, оскорбительное, насмешливое отношение к чему-либо уважаемому и почитаемому; глумление над выдающимися научными открытиями, произведениями искусства, благородными поступками, подвигами, моральными нормами, памятью великих людей, героев и т. п. 2) В православной церкви и законодательстве царской России наименование, наряду с богохульством, одного из видов преступлений против религиозной веры.

----------


## Jan

> Этот текст, о котором идет речь, хорош тем, что он переведен с точки зрения Учения. Как он переведен с точки зрения китайского языкознания я совершенно не знаю. С этой точки зрения, наверное, лучше читать китайско-русский словарь  Наверняка в этой сфере, ему доверия больше.


"перевод с точки зрения Учения".... какой-то новый вид перевода, я о таком к своему стыду и не слышал даже... Что ж, пойду словарь почитаю...

----------


## Kamla

> "Это тот, у кого кроме реализации пустоты больше ничего нет. Но это лишь начальная стадия, имхо, и только имхо."


Банзай, сейчас попытаюсь вспомнить что имела в виду, хотя сегодня это уже не вчера..
Я скорее про то, что пока мы не реализовали "пустоту", мы не можем понастоящему быть совершенными во всех смыслах этого слова. То есть да, мы можем работать на конвеере, это очень медитативная работа, можем мыть посуду, или класть дрова, и даже можем при этом просветляться и дальше, и ничего кроме того не желать. Это всего лишь личный выбор. Это не истина для всех, и каждого. Однако остались бы у нас Учителя, если бы все Они желали только реаллизацию пустоты?

----------


## Kamla

> Цитата из БСЭ:
> Кощунство,
> 1) презрительно-издевательское, оскорбительное, насмешливое отношение к чему-либо уважаемому и почитаемому; глумление над выдающимися научными открытиями, произведениями искусства, благородными поступками, подвигами, моральными нормами, памятью великих людей, героев и т. п. 2) В православной церкви и законодательстве царской России наименование, наряду с богохульством, одного из видов преступлений против религиозной веры.


Ну да, все это в совокупности я и имела ввиду, ха, сдесь ещё не хватает слова-святотавство(правильно написала?).

----------


## Good

> Это дружеский совет или рекомендация просветленного учителя чань???


что за вопрос: конечно рекомендация просветленного учителя чань :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Действительно, если в тексте слова написаны с ошибками и фразы с точки зрения грамматики построены неправильно, как узнать - плохой это перевод или хороший? тут без "буддийской практики" не обойтись никак!


А можно вас попросить показать, где фразы с точки зрения грамматики построены неправильно? Речь вроде шла об использовании японской транскрипции криков вместо китайской. И о том, что имена собственные написаны как-то не так.

----------


## Ho Shim

> "перевод с точки зрения Учения".... какой-то новый вид перевода, я о таком к своему стыду и не слышал даже... Что ж, пойду словарь почитаю...


Могу просвятить  :Smilie:  Это перевод, когда человек пытается передать суть содержания. Это не исторический трактат, как можно заметить там и дат нет и точного описания места действия, к чему могут предьявить претензии историки. Так можно и басню Крылова "Квартет" списать в утиль, только из-за того, что звери не могут играть на музыкальных инструментах.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я как раз уважительно отношусь к тому, что лежит за словами. Поэтому и к самим "словам" отношусь серьезно. 
> А между "высмеивать" и "шутить" есть разница


Я Вам высказал свои ощущения от ваших "шуток", а уж принимать ощущения во внимание или нет - дело Ваше. Успехов в борьбе за чистоту переводов.

----------


## Jan

> А можно вас попросить показать, где фразы с точки зрения грамматики построены неправильно? Речь вроде шла об использовании японской транскрипции криков вместо китайской. И о том, что имена собственные написаны как-то не так.


Ок.. Далеко ходить не будем – первое, что бросилось в глаза:

«Слова возникают по мере появления ситуаций..» 
«Если вы найдете ответ на эту задачу….»  
«Истина есть «просто как это»
«подплыть к тому месту, куда падает водопад»
«мы лечим эту болезнь лекарством слова и речи»
«у каждого мнения разные»
«что вы понимаете обо мне»

Это хорошая русская языка

----------


## Jan

> Я Вам высказал свои ощущения от ваших "шуток", а уж принимать ощущения во внимание или нет - дело Ваше. Успехов в борьбе за чистоту переводов.


Спасибо... Успехов в практике чань

----------


## Грег

> Ок.. Далеко ходить не будем – первое, что бросилось в глаза:
> 
> «Слова возникают по мере появления ситуаций..» 
> «Если вы найдете ответ на эту задачу….»  
> «Истина есть «просто как это»
> «подплыть к тому месту, куда падает водопад»
> «мы лечим эту болезнь лекарством слова и речи»
> «у каждого мнения разные»
> «что вы понимаете обо мне»
> ...


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
С точки зрения "русская языка", действительно, некрасиво как-то (не везде правда...).  :Smilie: 
С точки зрения понимания смысла сказанного разницы нет никакой.
Буддийские книги пишутся не для красивого слога (по крайней мере, не это главное).

----------


## Грег

> Ну вот же вы и сами отвечаете на свой вопрос,Сергей!
> Поклонение Солнцу(восприятие Солнца), не есть-ли это зафикрированная в нас характеристика?


Нет  :Smilie: , я не отвечаю. 
Это вы моими словами отвечаете  :Smilie: .
Это вы называете восприятие поклонением, и называете "зафикрированной в нас характеристикой".

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ок.. Далеко ходить не будем – первое, что бросилось в глаза:
> 
> «Слова возникают по мере появления ситуаций..» 
> «Если вы найдете ответ на эту задачу….»  
> «Истина есть «просто как это»
> «подплыть к тому месту, куда падает водопад»
> «мы лечим эту болезнь лекарством слова и речи»
> «у каждого мнения разные»
> «что вы понимаете обо мне»
> ...


Вот это конкретная критика. Просто один человек назвал этот текст хорошим с одной точки зрения, вы назвали его плохим с другой. Хорошая иллюстрация того, как легко можно запутаться в словах.  Как говорится, - у каждого мнения разные!  :Smilie:  

"Верх прямоты походит на извилистость, но польза от него не иссякает", "Великое совершенство похоже на изъян, но в применении безупречно" (с) Лао-Цзы. Это хороший перевод?

----------


## Jan

> С точки зрения понимания смысла сказанного разницы нет никакой.


Ну хорошо, если так. Хотя, на мой взгляд, косноязычие затрудняет понимание любого текста. 




> :"Верх прямоты походит на извилистость, но польза от него не иссякает", "Великое совершенство похоже на изъян, но в применении безупречно" (с) Лао-Цзы. Это хороший перевод?


Знаете, жизнь меня научила тому, что переводы даосских текстов (особенно Даодэцзина) вообще лучше не обсуждать. Побить могут!:-)))

----------


## Грег

> Ну хорошо, если так. Хотя, на мой взгляд, косноязычие затрудняет понимание любого текста. 
> ...


Затрудняет! Но, опять же, смотря что для нас ценно в тексте.
Бывает радость, что хоть так перевели - слог хоть и кривой, но смысл не теряет.
К тому же, иногда, это мнимое косноязычие, как в случае с вышеприведёнными даосскими текстами  :Smilie: .

----------


## Kamla

> Нет , я не отвечаю. 
> Это вы моими словами отвечаете .
> Это вы называете восприятие поклонением, и называете "зафикрированной в нас характеристикой".


Ну да:d  ,верно,эт я пытаюсь ответить ваши же словами. А вы думаете подругому?

----------


## Грег

> Ну да:d  ,верно,эт я пытаюсь ответить ваши же словами. А вы думаете подругому?


О чём думаю? С какой точки зрения думаю?
О восприятии? Или о том каким всё есть на самом деле?


ps. А вообще.... - стараюсь не думать  :Smilie: .

----------


## woltang

Jan, текст книги "Посыпая Будду пеплом"который ходит в инете  - не отредактирован. 
это практически подстрочник да еще и плохо перепечатанный. 

    НО!  многие слова нашего Мастера "не звучат" на многих языках. ПОтому что они про ту сторону нашей жизни о которой мы ничего не знаем и наши правила просто не вписываются туда. НО, когда вы перестанете думать что только ваше мнение правильное -тогда есть возможность увидеть эту другую сторону. Истина -это именно что просто как это. Вдумайтесь в эти слова.



  ДО1  -  уже  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Ersh

2 Камала

Представим себе такую ситуацию:
Летит по небу самолет.
Все вокруг восхищаются, как красиво он летит, какие облачка вокруг красивые, какое небо синее...
Каждый раз люди приходят на летное поле и радуются могучей и красивой технике, ясной летной погоде, мастерству пилота.
В это время в кабине стажер ругается - Элероны...! Ланжероны...! Закрылки... так их..! Но он счастлив, так как у него такая хорошая машина, наставник и есть возможность летать и учиться.
А в другой машине сидит наставник и спокойно летит и делает все как надо не задумываясь, автоматически. Он тоже наслаждается летной погодой, своей машиной, тому как красиво это все работает. Он спокойно посадит машину и пойдет невозмутимо домой, ужинать.
Каждый выбирает свою позицию в этом деле. Главное - присутствовать лично каждому на своем месте.

----------


## Kamla

А Дзен таки впечатляет=)))

Да..хорошо жить в каком-нибудь тихом месте, где не ездят машины, и постоянно слышен шум волн. или мой дзен-не дзен?!! (все ещё смеётся)..

----------


## Буль

> или мой дзен-не дзен?!! (все ещё смеётся)..


- Учитель, собака имеет природу будды?
- Да, имеет.
- А птица на дереве?
- Тоже имеет.
- И дерево?
- И дерево.
- А я?
- Ты - нет.
- Но почему?
- Потому что ты спрашиваешь!

----------


## Вао

> А Дзен таки впечатляет=)))


Камала  природа опять вас стала радовать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

> Камала  природа опять вас стала радовать?


Да...море..)))

----------


## Furabo

Если Вы спросите "впечатляет ли Дзэн" - я спрошу у Вас -  "Что вы называете Дзэн?.."

.......Монахи читающие дхарни..... садовник убирающий листья.... проснуться утром.....каллиграфический свиток....дзансин фехтовальщика после удара..... спящий ребёнок..... листья осенью..... всплеск воды....... каменный сад....... шелест кимоно по паркетному полу....... запах благовоний......стена монастырского сада..........она посмотрела на меня..... шлепок кёсаку.....неожиданное понимание старого хайку....море

Впечатляет не Дзэн, а его следы, ведь там где мы его находим - его уже нет

----------


## Ho Shim

....бетонный столб во дворе......

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Вот раньше, как узнала только про Дзен, где-то лет 5 назад, так он меня впечатлил. Особенно все то, что касается природы. Но потом обнаружила, что уже не действует красота природы как раньше, уже не сдвигает восприятие.Почему это так происходит?


Дзэн обращён к внутренней природе человека.
Практика в сангхе с хорошим чаем действует как раньше  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Денис

Дзен нравится своей простотой и непосредственностью

----------


## Chikara

Делаем свое дело и никаких чудес! Это же кайф...

----------


## Kamla

Вот вчера Лао Цзы начиталась молодость вспомнила, всему своё время..

----------


## Абрамс

Помнишь свою первую самостоятельную поездку на велосипеде?
Тоже,наверняка,впечатляло?
А теперь просто садишься и едешь

----------


## Kamla

> Помнишь свою первую самостоятельную поездку на велосипеде?
> Тоже,наверняка,впечатляло?
> А теперь просто садишься и едешь


Да, впечатлило..Меня мама заставляла учиться. купила двух колёсный, посадила, взяла в руки палку, и говорит езжай. Сразу научилась. Не было никаких проблем :Smilie:

----------


## Ёвген Кувертэйн

мне, наверное, достался странный дзен-велосипед - он периодически изменяется; появляется другое понимание, мироощущение...(исчезает руль, появляются новые педали...) Сильно впечатляет!
Правда, до сих пор не понимаю - как на нём ездить?!
:-)

----------


## Kamla

> мне, наверное, достался странный дзен-велосипед - он периодически изменяется; появляется другое понимание, мироощущение...(исчезает руль, появляются новые педали...) Сильно впечатляет!
> Правда, до сих пор не понимаю - как на нём ездить?!
> :-)


Ха-ха, вы его не в Амстердаме случаем покупали?

----------


## Ёвген Кувертэйн

Голландский дзен? Оригинально-с..:-)

----------


## Kamla

> Голландский дзен? Оригинально-с..:-)


 :Big Grin:   :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Макар

Может я что-то пропустил, просматривая предыдущие записи. Но никак не пойму, а почему дзен должен впечатлять? Это же не кинопремьера последних достижений в области спецэффектов.

----------


## Ёвген Кувертэйн

А он и не должен. Но впечатляет! "Глядя на мир нельзя не удивляться!" Хотя это смотря как понимать слова "дзен" и "впечатлять", наверное...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Может я что-то пропустил, просматривая предыдущие записи. Но никак не пойму, а почему дзен должен впечатлять? Это же не кинопремьера последних достижений в области спецэффектов.


А что такое дзэн?

----------


## Шаман

> А что такое дзэн?


 Ответ зависит от того, кто спрашивает  :Big Grin:

----------


## woltang

Дзен, это - я сейчас набираю слова на клаве.  :Smilie:

----------


## Swami Sangit Abhirama

> Вот раньше, как узнала только про Дзен, где-то лет 5 назад, так он меня впечатлил. Особенно все то, что касается природы. Типа : 
> Выхожу из дома 
> Скоро взойдёт Луна
> Осветит овраги и горы
> Скоро придёт осень
> и тд,и тп,и можно было медитировать часами. 
> Но потом обнаружила, что уже не действует красота природы как раньше, уже не сдвигает восприятие.Почему это так происходит?


Все, рано или поздно кончается и даже впечатления, ефект от дзэн. Дзэн просто стал стереотипом.
Рано или поздно Битлз тоже надоедает, но тот кто в первые их слышыт чювствует их енергию, а потом она засоряется умом и радость от музыки пропадает. Так же и дзэн.

----------


## Ёвген Кувертэйн

ну дзен "засорить умом" посложнее будет....

----------


## Шаман

> ну дзен "засорить умом" посложнее будет....


Ну не скажите. В дзен подалось нынче столько много умных людей. А некоторые и поныне учатся.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ёвген Кувертэйн

2 Шаман. Хех! Пустота вместит всё...

А если к теме, то дзен, ИМХО, делает человека открытым этому миру. Как будто бинокль нужной стороной повернул. :-) У меня такие ощущения. У кого-нибудь так было, что вот жил себе, не тужил, а потом хоп-уяк! и весь мир новый!?

----------


## Kamla

> А что такое дзэн?


Недавно Чоки Нима Р. показывал Дзен. Покричал что-то в микрофон. Так, неожиданно. Это, говорит один способ остановить мысли. Но, что-то не подействовало.. Второй способ, как обычно, говорит есть любовь. А третьего ,говорит, я не знаю. Вообщем плеть или пряник. А третьего не существует. так что-же такое Дзен, пряник или плеть?

----------


## Грег

> Недавно Чоки Нима Р. показывал Дзен. Покричал что-то в микрофон. Так, неожиданно. Это, говорит один способ остановить мысли. Но, что-то не подействовало.. Второй способ, как обычно, говорит есть любовь. А третьего ,говорит, я не знаю. Вообщем плеть или пряник. А третьего не существует. так что-же такое Дзен, пряник или плеть?


Только Дзен здесь при чём? ЧНР не учитель Дзена.  :Smilie: 
(Хотя и Дзеном это можно назвать...)
Этим методом можно пользоваться для прекращения мыслей во время практики, если ты заметил, что они появились.
Но это не говорит, что эти мысли исчезнут навсегда. Через некоторое время они опять появятся, а вот в промежутке между этими мыслями можно увидеть природу ума.

PS. А вы где ЧНР слушали?

----------


## Kamla

> Только Дзен здесь при чём? ЧНР не учитель Дзена.


Он чуть про Дзен говорил просто.




> PS. А вы где ЧНР слушали?


В Израиле.

----------


## Грег

> Он чуть про Дзен говорил просто.
> ...


А что он про Дзен говорил?
Так и говорил, типа, - "это Дзен"?

----------


## Kamla

> Когда достигаешь состояние не-мысли, то твоя природа самопробуждается. А методы у разных мастеров разные.


Ну да..Вот у Кастанеда, например, ударить по спине=)) Причём работает, зачастую сильнее чем просто палкой по голове! :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Ну да..Вот у Кастанеда, например, ударить по спине=)) Причём работает, зачастую сильнее чем просто палкой по голове!


Нужно понимать когда ударить - именно тогда, когда ученик сможет понять.

----------


## Kamla

Ха-ха,не..
просто спрашивал знакомого у каких учителей он был, он и сказал, что у дзен мастера. после чего Ринпоче попел Амитофо, стал прикалываться, и издавать ужасные шумы микрофона, как бы невзначай. Было весело. Вообще ЧНР очень классно поёт. Я записала пару песенок на мобилку, надеюсь руки дойдут, и перенесу это куданить, чтоб порадовать Его последователей.

----------


## Kamla

> Нужно понимать когда ударить - именно тогда, когда ученик сможет понять.


Это в Дзен!  :Smilie: 
А у Карлоса по другому. Там на спине такая точка есть, что вырубает осознанность вообще. И в любой момент. Если удается её правильно нажать(слегка ударить, не больно), то тааакое увидете..)))

----------


## Грег

> Это в Дзен! 
> А у Карлоса по другому. Там на спине такая точка есть, что вырубает осознанность вообще. И в любой момент. Если удается её правильно нажать(слегка ударить, не больно), то тааакое увидете..)))


А нафига оно нужно-то?  :Smilie:  В смысле, видеть "ТАКОЕ..."  :Smilie: 
Если мне в глаз, к примеру, дать я могу и звёздочкии увидеть  :Smilie: . А могу и вырубиться на полчаса.
А зачем?

----------


## Грег

> Ха-ха,не..
> просто спрашивал знакомого у каких учителей он был, он и сказал, что у дзен мастера. после чего Ринпоче попел Амитофо, стал прикалываться, и издавать ужасные шумы микрофона, как бы невзначай. Было весело. Вообще ЧНР очень классно поёт. Я записала пару песенок на мобилку, надеюсь руки дойдут, и перенесу это куданить, чтоб порадовать Его последователей.


Ну так а Дзен-то здесь при чём?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

Ох, и не путайте меня, все равно свой внутренний монолог не остановлю!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Когда достигаешь состояние не-мысли, то твоя природа самопробуждается. А методы у разных мастеров разные.


Тогда получается, что для самопробуждения природы достаточно упасть в обморок или погрузиться в кому.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Банзай

Вот именно.
Довелось перенести общий наркоз на неделе, точно, мыслей нет, но не более. Граната без чеки или чека без гранаты, что лучше?
Да и вообще трансляция не есть обладание.
Написал вот и опять все лишнее, ни слова в десятку.

----------


## woltang

> Тогда получается, что для самопробуждения природы достаточно упасть в обморок или погрузиться в кому.


   СОстояние без мышления  значит не отождествляться с мышлением. ПОлностью присутствовать в моменте здесь и сейчас из момента в момент.  Даже когда ум занимается своей прямой функцией - думает сохранялась  бы дистанция с тем ( не знаю каким термином лучше назвать  :Smilie: ,) что не рождается и не умирает в человеке( скажем так) . ТО что не рождается и не умирает в человеке всегда закрыто плотным потоком хаотичных мыслей,которые человек и принимает за "Я". ОБнаружить эту часть в себе и развить (трансформировать) и есть задача каждого человека на земле. Все религии, учения о познании себя близко- далеко по сути призывают человека к этому. Когда поток мыслей  остановлен.стена которая закрывала эту важную составляющую человека от мира разрушается. исчезает внутри-снаружи, человек становиться одним с природой(вселенной)  начинает правильно функционировать и  таким образом помогает этому миру.
     Исполнить это пока мы на земле - наша задача. Как это назовёте - дзен, православное христианство, ислам, - не важно.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вот именно.
> Довелось перенести общий наркоз на неделе, точно, мыслей нет, но не более. Граната без чеки или чека без гранаты, что лучше?
> Да и вообще трансляция не есть обладание.
> Написал вот и опять все лишнее, ни слова в десятку.


_Написал вот и опять все лишнее, ни слова в десятку_ - хороший текст для подписи, кстати  :Smilie:

----------


## Good

> _Написал вот и опять все лишнее, ни слова в десятку_ - хороший текст для подписи, кстати


Лучше не молчи и не говори. :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> СОстояние без мышления  значит не отождествляться с мышлением.


 Кто бы сомневался  :Big Grin: 



> Когда поток мыслей  остановлен.стена которая закрывала эту важную составляющую человека от мира разрушается. исчезает внутри-снаружи, человек становиться одним с природой(вселенной)  начинает правильно функционировать и  таким образом помогает этому миру.


Когда поток мыслей остановлен, человек становится подобен овощу. Разве кто-то может сказать, что овощи функционируют неправильно?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Чжао

> А у Карлоса по другому. Там на спине такая точка есть, что вырубает осознанность вообще. И в любой момент. Если удается её правильно нажать(слегка ударить, не больно), то тааакое увидете..)))


Внимательее читай дона Карлоса! Сдвиг ТС зависит от личной силы и нагваля, и ученика. Отдохнувший ли тот, например...
По-моему, практика должна быть увлекательной, а мир - чудесным...
Может быть, это не мешает, а даже помогает не цепляться за чудеса?

ПС
А осознанностьь не вырубается. а уходит из привычного домика

----------


## Банзай

Написал вот и опять все лишнее, ни слова в десятку - хороший текст для подписи, кстати
-----------------------------------------------------
Ну да, или "снова соврамши" -)
Впрочем, я уже расслабился по этому поводу и по всей видимости уже дома.

----------


## Айвар

Мышление идет по кругу или идет в глубину, но тогда его не называют мышлением. Что происходит когда мышление идет в глубину (приобретает глубину)? Это соответствует простому вопросу, который вы задаете себе: Ты кто? Кто мыслит? Что надо? - Обычное мышление устроено таким образом, что оно испытывает смущение от этой простой фразы и замолкает. Почему так происходит это уже другой вопрос. Но работает ... и очень просто работает. 
Другой вопрос что дальше и как идти в глубину. Но тут люди опытные собрались ...

----------


## Айвар

Приятно слушать внутреннее безмолвие ...  :Smilie:  - 
именно так и называется это вхождение в поток междумыслия. То что было до того, если вы следовали нравственности и ритуалам, изучали святые писания в буддизме называлось накоплением заслуг, а вот это второе назвается накоплением мудрости. Чем дольше вы сможете находиться во внутреннем безмолвии, тем больше у вас появиться его минут ... больше опыта присутствия за пределами двойственности. И это действительно интересно! Пробуйте, друзья! Но начните с простого вопроса: Ты кто и что тебе нужно. Уверяю вас, что от такой фамильярности ваш внутренний голос, диалог просто окочуриться.

----------


## Шаман

> Приятно слушать внутреннее безмолвие ...  - 
> именно так и называется это вхождение в поток междумыслия. То что было до того, если вы следовали нравственности и ритуалам, изучали святые писания в буддизме называлось накоплением заслуг, а вот это второе назвается накоплением мудрости. Чем дольше вы сможете находиться во внутреннем безмолвии, тем больше у вас появиться его минут ... больше опыта присутствия за пределами двойственности. И это действительно интересно! Пробуйте, друзья!


 Итог: все овощи по природе своей - вместилища мудрости!

----------


## Чжао

Шаман,
внутреннее безмолвие не означает отсутствия осознанности.
Хватит слов. Хочешь - пробуй. Изгаляться зачем?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Итог: все овощи по природе своей - вместилища мудрости!


Откуда вы знаете, что овощи не думают?

----------


## Вао

> Тогда получается, что для самопробуждения природы достаточно упасть в обморок или погрузиться в кому.


Нет не достаточно. Потому что в ваших примерах у человека отсутствует осознанность и он не может воспринять(узреть) свою природу.

----------


## Шаман

> Нет не достаточно. Потому что в ваших примерах у человека отсутствует осознанность и он не может воспринять(узреть) свою природу.


Куда, по-Вашему, девается осознанность, когда человек погуржается в кому или падает в обморок?  :EEK!:

----------


## Вао

> Куда, по-Вашему, девается осознанность, когда человек погуржается в кому или падает в обморок?


Туда же куда девается и сознание. А, по-вашему, осознанность это какой-то материальный объект или орган наподобие печени или почки? Весьма странный вопрос или я не понял контекста? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Шаман

> Туда же куда девается и сознание. А, по-вашему, осознанность это какой-то материальный объект или орган наподобие печени или почки? Весьма странный вопрос или я не понял контекста?


Хорошо, куда девается сознание? 
Что касается контекста. Утверждение того, что отсуствие мыслей помогает узнать "изначальную природу" и, наоборот, наличие мыслей этому препятствует - весьма спорно.  :Smilie: 
Ведь мы счтаем, например, что у насекомых сознание есть, но "мыслей", в нашем понимании, нет. Но никто не говорит о том, что насекомые могут "узнать истинную природу".
Опять-таки, никто не отваживается говорить о том, что у будд нет мыслей  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

> Ведь мы счтаем, например, что у насекомых сознание есть, но "мыслей", в нашем понимании, нет. Но никто не говорит о том, что насекомые могут "узнать истинную природу".
> Опять-таки, никто не отваживается говорить о том, что у будд нет мыслей


Так и говорю про то же самое. Для Просветления недостаточно просто не иметь мыслей. Нужно ещё сохранять осознанность в этом состоянии, а у насекомых нет осознанности. На счет наличия сознания у насекомых первый раз слышу. И сомневаюсь в правдивости этого. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

А что такое осознанность?

----------


## Грег

> А что такое осознанность?


Разве в Дзен/Чань нет такого понятия?

----------


## Шаман

> Так и говорю про то же самое. Для Просветления недостаточно просто не иметь мыслей. Нужно ещё сохранять осознанность в этом состоянии, а у насекомых нет осознанности. На счет наличия сознания у насекомых первый раз слышу. И сомневаюсь в правдивости этого.


Я вовсе не про то же самое говорю  :Big Grin:  . Я говорю о том, что мысли сами по себе не являются препятствием для достижения состояния будды.  :Smilie: 
Основным препятствием является неведение  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Так и говорю про то же самое. Для Просветления недостаточно просто не иметь мыслей. Нужно ещё сохранять осознанность в этом состоянии, а у насекомых нет осознанности. На счет наличия сознания у насекомых первый раз слышу. И сомневаюсь в правдивости этого.


Я вовсе не про то же самое говорю  :Big Grin:  . Я говорю о том, что мысли сами по себе не являются препятствием для достижения состояния будды.  :Smilie:  (Вообще нет ничего такого "самого по себе"  :Smilie: , что могло бы быть препятствием.)
Основным препятствием являетются омрачения,  неведение  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Вообще нет ничего такого "самого по себе" , что могло бы быть препятствием.


Из Сутры Сердца:



> .... Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого....


К сожалению, упрощенное понимание таких  глубоких истин  приводит к следующим парадоксам. Некоторые утверждаются во мнении о ненужности практики и что они уже Будды. Другие считают, что алкоголь и наркотики не являются препятствием для Просветления и тд. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
А про неведенье я согласен это корень всему. Неведенье создает карму, наше тело и мировоззрение. Так что наши мысли это  порождение неведения. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Шаман

> А про неведенье я согласен это корень всему. Неведенье создает карму, наше тело и мировоззрение. Так что наши мысли это  порождение неведения.


Интересная логика про источник мыслей. Можете сослаться на источники, или это - Ваша собственная теория?  :EEK!:  

Пы.Сы. По такой Вашей логике для того, чтобы обрести состояние будды, достаточно впасть в состояние овоща - без мыслей =), ибо устранив мыслей - устраняем неведение  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin: 

А по поводу цитаты из Сутры Сердца: "Нет мудрости и нет обретения" - хорошо бы понять, что такое "мудрость", для того, чтобы понять что её "нет"  :Smilie: 

В связи с этим вопрос: мудрость - это что?

----------


## Вао

> Интересная логика про источник мыслей. Можете сослаться на источники, или это - Ваша собственная теория?  
> 
> Пы.Сы. По такой Вашей логике для того, чтобы обрести состояние будды, достаточно впасть в состояние овоща - без мыслей =), ибо устранив мыслей - устраняем неведение  
> 
> А по поводу цитаты из Сутры Сердца: "Нет мудрости и нет обретения" - хорошо бы понять, что такое "мудрость", для того, чтобы понять что её "нет" 
> 
> В связи с этим вопрос: мудрость - это что?


Я же писал в прошлом сообщении, что это состояние ни чего общего не имеет с состоянием овоща, потому что сатори происходит при активном сознании, но которое не порождает мыслей. Когда находишься в коме, то сознание не активно.
А постоянное повторение мантры разве это не практика отсечения мыслей?
Мудрость это интуитивное прозрение, которое ни чего общего не имеет с интеллектуальным осмыслением. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Шаман

Про первоисточник вы предпочли не отвечать?  :Stick Out Tongue:  



> Я же писал в прошлом сообщении, что это состояние ни чего общего не имеет с состоянием овоща, потому что сатори происходит при активном сознании, но которое не порождает мыслей. Когда находишься в коме, то сознание не активно.


 Чем же оно в это время активно занимается? =)


> А постоянное повторение мантры разве это не практика отсечения мыслей?


 Может быть, в Вашей традиции так считается. На мой взгляд назначение мантры вовсе не в этом  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


> Мудрость это интуитивное прозрение, которое ни чего общего не имеет с интеллектуальным осмыслением.


 Я всегда считал, что одно другому не мешает.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ибо "нет мудрости... " и далее по тексту  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Про первоисточник вы предпочли не отвечать?


Скажите, про то, откуда вы узнали, что овощи не думают, вы предпочли мне не отвечать? Но мне действительно интересен источник ваших знаний.

----------


## Вао

> Про первоисточник вы предпочли не отвечать?


Из Сутры Помоста.




> О, глубокомудрые! Слыша мои слова о пустоте, не начинайте сразу же придерживаться идеи пустотности! Прежде всего, нельзя "придерживаться" пустоты! Если вы опустошите свое сердце и будете сидеть в умиротворении, то это уже будет "пустота, что не оставляет даже следов".


И ещё про мудрость.




> О, глубокомудрые! "Маха-праджняпарамита" - это санскритское слово и обозначает оно "великая мудрость, которая позволяет достичь противоположного берега". Мы должны именно своим сердцем, а не словами или рассуждениями следовать этому. Если же будем опираться лишь на слова и рассуждения, а не на следование сердцем, то это будет сродни иллюзиям или метаморфозам, выпавшей росе или вспышке молнии, что тут же исчезают. Если же вы будете следовать этому и сердцем и речами, то сердце и речь будут взаимно откликаться друг другу. Изначальная природа - и есть Будда. И вне нашей природы не может быть другого Будды.


Десять болезней. (Об ошибках в практике хваду)




> 3. Не прибегай к концепциям и теориям.
> 
> В наше время это нормально, что люди спрашивают об истине. Однако, вместо того, чтобы прямо пробудиться к ней, они пытаются описать ее в определениях различных концепций и теорий, таких как, например, судьба. Есть много таких людей, что подобным образом рассуждают о том, что такое истина, сводя ее к той или иной концепции, о потом говорят так, как будто они действительно пробудились. Такое понимание - это не результат пробуждения, а обыкновенная деятельность интеллекта, просто болезнь ума.
> 
> 
> 4. Не пытайся решить хуаду, делая его объектом интеллектуального исследования.
> 
> 
> Вам никогда не удастся получить истинное понимание, думая о хуаду или просто изучая слова Будд и патриархов. Цель учения Будды - это пробудиться, а не накапливать интеллектуальный багаж.
> ...

----------


## Шаман

> Скажите, про то, откуда вы узнали, что овощи не думают, вы предпочли мне не отвечать? Но мне действительно интересен источник ваших знаний.


Мой источник знаний основывается вовсе не на интуитивном прозрении  :Stick Out Tongue:  , а на тривиальной логике. Ибо овощами называют класс объектов со вполне определённой совокупностью свойств. Ни разу ни у одного такого объекта способность делать умозаключения и вообще как-либо рефлексировать (запоминать, сравнивать, различать и т.п.), отмечена не была.

----------


## Шаман

> Из Сутры Помоста.


 Интересно-интересно, хотелось бы подробнее об этом. Можно цитату. Ибо не убеждает.
Впрочем, если Вы *в это верите* - это всё объясняет.Кстати, по-моему, Вы упустили из виду это: "Если же вы будете следовать этому *и сердцем и речами*, то сердце и речь будут взаимно откликаться друг другу."
Т.е. не надо спешить избавляться от мыслей. И не увидел я в приведённой цитате указание на то, что мысли являются источником омрачений.  :Big Grin:  (это успокаивает и обнадёживает). По-моему (что соответствует и многим другим текстам) здесь указание на то, что развивать нужно *все свои благие качества*.

Ну а что касается коанов - так то практика не универсальная и не окончательная.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ho Shim

> Мой источник знаний основывается вовсе не на интуитивном прозрении  , а на тривиальной логике. Ибо овощами называют класс объектов со вполне определённой совокупностью свойств. Ни разу ни у одного такого объекта способность делать умозаключения и вообще как-либо рефлексировать (запоминать, сравнивать, различать и т.п.), отмечена не была.


Вы просто ни разу в переписку с ними не вступали  :Smilie:  А по тривиальной логике, все люди с закрытыми глазами на перегоне от ст. м. Горьковская до ст. м. Гостинка - овощи.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Может быть, в Вашей традиции так считается. На мой взгляд назначение мантры вовсе не в этом


А на мой взгляд мантрами стены хорошо разукрашивать. И это единственно верное ее назначение! _(шутка)_ Мантра не *считается* отсекающей мысли, а *используется* для этого  :Wink:  Ну, а по сути, мысли сами по себе, вроде как, не являются препятствием, препятствием является привязанность к мыслям. Так же как привязанность к состоянию "без мыслей", кстати говоря. Это то, что я знаю из традиций касающихся этого раздела.

----------


## Ersh

Практика Дзен не имеет ничего общего с сидением без мыслей. Хуэйнэн учил о практике вне-мысли, а не "без" мысли. Кто сидел и отслеживал мысли, тот понимает о чем учил Хуэйнэн. Собственно, насколько я знаю, это одна из базовых буддийских практик.

----------


## Шаман

> Мантра не *считается* отсекающей мысли, а *используется* для этого


Интересно, зачем буддисты (некоторые) используют большое множество мантр? Для каждой мысли свою, что ли?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Интересно, зачем буддисты (некоторые) используют большое множество мантр? Для каждой мысли свою, что ли?


 Понятия не имею! А вы считаете, что мысли между собой чем-то отличаются?

----------


## Шаман

> Понятия не имею! А вы считаете, что мысли между собой чем-то отличаются?


Именно-именно, отличаются.  :Smilie: 
Мысль о помощи живым существам сильно отличается от мысли о клубничном варенье  :Smilie:  А Вам никто не объяснял, в чём разница?  :EEK!:

----------


## Грег

> Именно-именно, отличаются. 
> Мысль о помощи живым существам сильно отличается от мысли о клубничном варенье  А Вам никто не объяснял, в чём разница?


Это пока есть двойственное разделение на хорошее, плохое и нейтральное.
А по сути - ничем они не отличаются...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Именно-именно, отличаются. 
> Мысль о помощи живым существам сильно отличается от мысли о клубничном варенье  А Вам никто не объяснял, в чём разница?


А между мыслью и действием Вам никто разницу не объяснял?  :Wink:  Мысль о помощи живым существам ничем не отличается от мысли о клубничном варенье если она не ведет к конкретным действиям. Когда вы что-то делаете, вы уже оставили мысли, когда вы думаете, вы еще не делаете.

----------


## Вао

> Практика Дзен не имеет ничего общего с сидением без мыслей. Хуэйнэн учил о практике вне-мысли, а не "без" мысли. Кто сидел и отслеживал мысли, тот понимает о чем учил Хуэйнэн. Собственно, насколько я знаю, это одна из базовых буддийских практик.


А смысл практики  отслеживания мыслей в чем? Разве не в том чтобы занять ум и отсечь не нужные рассуждения. А ещё когда отслеживаешь, свои мысли как бы со стороны, то уже не отождествляешь их со своей истиной природой. 




> Практика Дзен не имеет ничего общего с сидением без мыслей.


Полностью согласен.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вао

> Т.е. не надо спешить избавляться от мыслей. И не увидел я в приведённой цитате указание на то, что мысли являются источником омрачений.  (это успокаивает и обнадёживает). По-моему (что соответствует и многим другим текстам) здесь указание на то, что развивать нужно *все свои благие качества*.


Перечитал свои сообщения и понял, что все недоразумение возникло из-за употребления мною термина  " отсечение мыслей". В Чань часто его употребляют, но означает он скорее как "отсечение рассуждений, философствования". Мешает Просветлению не сама мысль, а привязанность к ней. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Шаман

> Это пока есть двойственное разделение на хорошее, плохое и нейтральное.
> А по сути - ничем они не отличаются...


 Если по сути, то когда разделения нет, тогда об отличиях говорить просто неуместно  :Smilie:  Да и о самой сути тоже.


> А между мыслью и действием Вам никто разницу не объяснял?  Мысль о помощи живым существам ничем не отличается от мысли о клубничном варенье если она не ведет к конкретным действиям. Когда вы что-то делаете, вы уже оставили мысли, когда вы думаете, вы еще не делаете.


 Вы спрашиваете о разнице между мыслями,  а сами говорите о разнице между мыслями и действиями. Часто вы говорите одно, имея в виду другое?
Так вот о различиях в мысли. Различные мысли приводят к различным действиям, если уже на то пошло. Кроме того, различные мысли по-разному направляют поток сознания. И ещё мысли так или иначе проявляются на физиологическом уровне. Так, мысль о варенье увеличивает слюноотделение…

----------


## Шаман

> Мешает Просветлению не сама мысль, а привязанность к ней.


 Ну да, "обусловленность" мыслями  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Мешает Просветлению не сама мысль, а привязанность к ней.


Точнее, наверное, - следование ей.

----------


## Грег

> Если по сути, то когда разделения нет, тогда об отличиях говорить просто неуместно  Да и о самой сути тоже. 
> ...


Дык... в теме вроде бы как и не пояснялось с какой точки зрения идёт речь  :Smilie: .

----------


## Шаман

> Дык... в теме вроде бы как и не пояснялось с какой точки зрения идёт речь .


Дык всегда есть выбор: сказать что-нибудь относительное или помолчать о недвойственном  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Дык всегда есть выбор: сказать что-нибудь относительное или помолчать о недвойственном


Вы с Вао Цзы о разном, ИМХО, говорите  :Wink:  
Кто из вас молчит?

----------


## Шаман

> Вы с Вао Цзы о разном, ИМХО, говорите  
> Кто из вас молчит?


Ничего, если я промолчу вместо ответа?  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Вао

> Вы с Вао Цзы о разном, ИМХО, говорите  
> Кто из вас молчит?


По-моему напротив. Мы пришли к взаимопониманию. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> По-моему напротив. Мы пришли к взаимопониманию.


Я и говорю - после вашего пояснения и пришли.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вы спрашиваете о разнице между мыслями, а сами говорите о разнице между мыслями и действиями. Часто вы говорите одно, имея в виду другое?


Я говорю о том, что нет разницы между мыслями. Есть разница между действиями и мыслями. Если выражаться вашим сравнением, то я говорю одно, но имею ввиду два  :Wink: 




> Так вот о различиях в мысли. Различные мысли приводят к различным действиям, если уже на то пошло. Кроме того, различные мысли по-разному направляют поток сознания. И ещё мысли так или иначе проявляются на физиологическом уровне. Так, мысль о варенье увеличивает слюноотделение…


Если говорить о мыслях, как о причине для разных поступков, то, конечно, они разные. Если говорить о мыслях, как об объекте привязанности, то все равно какие мысли и при помощи какой мантры "отсекать" - мысли о спасении существ или о клубничном варенье. Поступая так и достигается спасение всех чувствующих существ от страданий. "Встретил голодного - накорми"- чего тут думать-то?   :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Если говорить о мыслях, как об объекте привязанности, то все равно какие мысли и при помощи какой мантры "отсекать" - мысли о спасении существ или о клубничном варенье. Поступая так и достигается спасение всех чувствующих существ от страданий. "Встретил голодного - накорми"- чего тут думать-то?


Ага, встретил будду - убей будду. Встретил голодного будду - накорми и убей!  :Cool:  

По каким признакам вы отличаете голодного от неголодного?  :EEK!:  
И как же Вы будете кормить голодного, если не будете думать о том, как бы его покормить?
И как же Вы будете спасать существ, если не будете думать об их спасении?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ага, встретил будду - убей будду. Встретил голодного будду - накорми и убей!


Встретил будду, пожалуйста, не убивай его. (с) Пелевин  :Smilie: 




> По каким признакам вы отличаете голодного от неголодного?  
> И как же Вы будете кормить голодного, если не будете думать о том, как бы его покормить?
> И как же Вы будете спасать существ, если не будете думать об их спасении?


Как перейти дорогу, не думая как именно ее переходить? По каким признакам отличить красный цвет от синего?  :Smilie: 

Можно спасать существ, не думая об их спасении. Можно спасать, думая об их спасении. Можно думать об их спасении и не спасать. На эту тему есть известное образное пояснение - Авалокитешвара не останавливает свой ум ни на чем и свободно управляется тысячью рук. Стоит ему остановить внимание (или как вы там его назовете) на одной - 999 станут абсолютно бесполезны  :Wink:

----------


## Шаман

> Встретил будду, пожалуйста, не убивай его. (с) Пелевин


К счастью, далеко не все причисляют Пелевина к патриархам дзен.


> Как перейти дорогу, не думая как именно ее переходить?


Не знаю, не пробовал. Всегда думаю при переходе дороги о том, как бы не стать причиной аварии, чтобы из-за моего неумелого поведения не пострадали другие живые существа


> По каким признакам отличить красный цвет от синего?


Попросите кого-нибудь показать вам эти два цвета  :Smilie:  Потом будете сличать с образцом в памяти  :Wink: 


> Можно спасать существ, не думая об их спасении.


 Ну да, "спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих"


> Можно спасать, думая об их спасении. Можно думать об их спасении и не спасать.


Ну да, можно. И что?


> На эту тему есть известное образное пояснение - Авалокитешвара не останавливает свой ум ни на чем и свободно управляется тысячью рук. Стоит ему остановить внимание (или как вы там его назовете) на одной - 999 станут абсолютно бесполезны


Ага, можно, упоминая Авалокитешавару, думать о мании величия, или можно делать это неосознанно.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ho Shim

> К счастью, далеко не все причисляют Пелевина к патриархам дзен.


Я вообще таких не встречал.




> Ну да, можно. И что?


Как что? Попейте чаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Я вообще таких не встречал.


 Зачем тогда Вы его приплели?


> Как что? Попейте чаю


 А смысл?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## woltang

> Когда поток мыслей остановлен, человек становится подобен овощу. Разве кто-то может сказать, что овощи функционируют неправильно?


  Шаман,  вот адаптация для вас : НИ на один миг не останавливайте поток мыслей - только не входите в него, и дальше по тексту(см пост129).   :Smilie:  так понятнее ?


 ЗЫ. И так же, вам что бы помочь другому -нужно сначала подумать, у Пестрого прямое действие - сразу видит как помочь делает это  и нет необходимости думать об этом. Оба варианта ОК. НИгде не вижу пересечения мнений и повода для спора  :Smilie: .

----------


## Шаман

> Шаман,  вот адаптация для вас : НИ на один миг не останавливайте поток мыслей - только не входите в него, и дальше по тексту(см пост129).   так понятнее ?


Да вроде разобрались уже, см. пост #168.
Хотя это не только мне нужно   :Smilie: 



> ЗЫ. И так же, вам что бы помочь другому -нужно сначала подумать, у Пестрого прямое действие - сразу видит как помочь делает это  и нет необходимости думать об этом. Оба варианта ОК. НИгде не вижу пересечения мнений и повода для спора .


Вы хотите сказать, что он уже находится на пути видения?  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:   :Frown:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Зачем тогда Вы его приплели?


Как вариант мнений по этому поводу.

----------


## Шаман

> Как вариант мнений по этому поводу.


Интересно, какое, по-Вашему, отношения имеют мнения к "прямому действию"?  :Confused:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Интересно, какое, по-Вашему, отношения имеют мнения к "прямому действию"?


Я привел вам вариант мнения, это и было прямым, как вы его назвали, действием  :Wink: 

Но вот, кстати, когда я пью чай, я ни о чем не думаю. Сижу, вот, пью чай себе. Скажите, я в этот момент овощ?

----------


## Шаман

> Я привел вам вариант мнения, это и было прямым, как вы его назвали, действием


 Вот и интересно: это действие имело какой-то смысл или это было действие ради действия?
Ну есть такое мнение, ну есть много других мнений. Что с того?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Это я к вопросу о том, почему дзен не впечетляет.  :Cool:  



> Но вот, кстати, когда я пью чай, я ни о чем не думаю. Сижу, вот, пью чай себе. Скажите, я в этот момент овощ?


Я скажу Вам об этом в тот момент, когда Вы будете пить чай.  :Wink:

----------


## woltang

> Вы хотите сказать, что он уже находится на пути видения?
> __________________


      А что это такое?  путь видения???

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ага, встретил будду - убей будду. Встретил голодного будду - накорми и убей!


А это что такое?

Встретил голодного - накорми. Встретил голодного будду - накорми. Вы ведь наверняка понимаете какое слово здесь главное?   :Wink:  Но вообще-то, я просто пошутил в ответ. Знаете, когда один человек улыбается - естественно улыбнуться тоже. Просто действие.




> Я скажу Вам об этом в тот момент, когда Вы будете пить чай.


понял Вас, сэр  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> А что это такое?  путь видения???


Это состояние сознания, когда "практик напрямую познает пустоту и тем самым обретает Истину пресечения, то есть состояние отделенности от объектов, подлежащих устранению на пути видения, – искусственных или приобретенных омрачений, порождающих страдание. На пути медитации практик устраняет и врожденные омрачения, порождающие страдание. В обоих случаях эти омрачения окончательно и бесповоротно удаляют из сознания...".
Насколько я понимаю, только начиная с этого уровня поступки, называемые "прямым действием", действительно имеют благие последствия, поскольку являются действительно "прямым действием".
А до этого уровня практик может *думать*  :Smilie:  , что его поступки являются "прямым действием". Поскольку реально ещё не осознаёт, насколько эти действии обусловлены привычкой.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## woltang

В Дзен всё проще .

    Если  вы можете присутствовать в моменте и имеете опыт вне мышления и при этом действуете по ситуации  то просто пробуете, пробуете, пробуете  это делать 10000лет без остановки. Акцент не на думании, а акцент на правильном,   по  ситуации делании.   Пускай, вы можете, сначала ,чистое делание совершать только долю секунды, но постоянно пробуя пробуя пробуя из момента в момент вы приобретаете навык  правильного делания основанного на интуитивной мудрости. Коаны также развивают имеено это способности в человеке.Дзен - это практика.

----------


## Шаман

> ..., но постоянно пробуя пробуя пробуя из момента в момент вы приобретаете навык  правильного делания основанного на интуитивной мудрости. .


Постоянно пробуя вы приобретаете навык постоянно пробовать  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

P.S. в мире людей никто не живёт 10000 лет.

----------


## woltang

> Постоянно пробуя вы приобретаете навык постоянно пробовать
> 
> .


совершенно правильно. это называется держать свой ум открытым и бытьсвободным от привязанностей ( к идеям так же). (говорю, естественно, о практике ясного ума)






> P.S. в мире людей никто не живёт 10000 лет.


   Вы живёте гораздо дольше  !  просто не догадываетесь даже об этом  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Постоянно пробуя вы приобретаете навык постоянно пробовать  
> 
> P.S. в мире людей никто не живёт 10000 лет.


Игра слов - замечательная игра. Думая о благих деяниях, вы приобретаете навык думать  :Wink:  

_Белеет парус одинокий.
В тумане моря голубом.
Что ищет он в стране далекой?
Что бросил он в краю родном?_

По вашему, это стихотворение про корабль? Но корабль ничего не может искать, он же просто неодушевленная вещь! Как он может что-то бросить, у него даже нет рук  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Игра слов - замечательная игра. Думая о благих деяниях, вы приобретаете навык думать  
> 
> _Белеет парус одинокий.
> В тумане моря голубом.
> Что ищет он в стране далекой?
> Что бросил он в краю родном?_
> 
> По вашему, это стихотворение про корабль?


По-моему, это стихотворение про парус  :Big Grin:

----------


## woltang

> По-моему, это стихотворение про парус
> __________________


Шаман, вы безнадежно прямолинейны!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> По-моему, это стихотворение про парус


А по-моему, про компас. Точнее, про его поломку  :Wink:

----------


## Шаман

Да, кстати о компасе и потере ориентации  :Smilie: 
При практике бывает полезно хотя бы пытаться определить свой уровень, свои достижения и пытаться действовать сообразно/соответственно.

Поэтому когда ешь – ешь.
Когда идёшь – иди.
Когда практикуешь - практикуй  :Big Grin: 
Когда витаешь в облаках – витай в облаках.
Но вот когда идёшь или практикуешь, витая в облаках, тогда и начинаются приключения (обычно на свою голову или др. часть тела).

----------


## woltang

ВЫ молодец Шаман! респект. САмокритика очень хорошая вещь. 

  Так же когда у вас есть учитель он вас вегда поправит, главное не бойтесь практиковать.  Удачи в ваших начинаниях . Искренне М.

----------


## Банзай

Никакого нет резона у себя держать бизона,
Так как это жвачное, грубое и мрачное.
(с)

Бог весть отчего вспомнилось.

----------


## Шаман

> Игра слов - замечательная игра. Думая о благих деяниях, вы приобретаете навык думать


Кстати, весьма полезный навык. Рекомендую приобрести при случае  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  

По двум последним постам что могу сказать. Дзен действительно не впечатляет.
По крайней мере, меня.

----------


## woltang

> Дзен действительно не впечатляет.
> По крайней мере, меня.



  НИ хорошо, ни плохо. 


ЗЫ.видимо  у вас карма следовать другому   учению.  Это разнообразие мира.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Кстати, весьма полезный навык. Рекомендую приобрести при случае


Спасибо, но, не приобретаю и не теряю, по возможности.




> По двум последним постам что могу сказать. Дзен действительно не впечатляет.
> По крайней мере, меня.


Не удивительно. Лишь одного из такого числа людей, сколько песчинок песка в Ганге, может он впечатлить  :Wink:

----------


## Банзай

Именно, Пестрой.

Для того чтобы впечатлял дзэн стоит быть хотя бы трезвым к собственным умственным возможностям и настырности в познании Дхармы, а если из года в год бубнить банальности в позе чего-то-там-припознавшего, пусть даже не уважаемом ресурсе, то шансов, прямо скажем, мало.

Ни хорошо, ни плохо (с) -)

----------


## Шаман

Банзай, а о своих возможностях что можешь сказать?
Занятия дзеном дали какой-то результат за все эти годы?

Пы.Сы. Меня пока с  форума не выгоняют, поэтому твои заявления о моей позе несколько преждевременны.

----------


## Банзай

Не мне судить, Шаман.
Возможности свои оцениваю как более, чем скромные.
Возможно исходя из этого не лезу умничать в тибетские трэды.
Стараюсь учиться у тех, кто уделяет бОльшее внимание практике, в дзэн ощущаю себя максимум начинающим учеником.

А почему тебя кто-то должен выгонять с БФ?
Да и связана ли поза с удалением? Имхо, нет.
Здесь на мой взгляд вообще собрались по большей части сострадательные люди, так что никаких преград не вижу и не жду.
Имхо, рано или поздно пребывание на ресурсе может благотворно сказаться на твоем сознании. Это если говорить о Нигма и Гелуг, а не о, к примеру, Джун Юань Цыгун или искусстве стучания в бубен.

----------


## Шаман

Банзай, а есть что сказать по делу и без перехода на личности-то?

----------


## Банзай

Так нет вроде как этой личности, Шаман.
Или мы читаем одно, а вышли из доджо и все по-другому?

По делу же хорошо написано в постинге за нумером 201, цитирую:
"По двум последним постам что могу сказать. Дзен действительно не впечатляет. По крайней мере, меня.".

Комментарий: для того, чтобы дзэн впечатлил или не впечатлил, стоит поработать в нем лет 5-6, а лучше 10-20, тем, кого он не впечатлил сразу, причем настолько, что второй раз ни ногой, а таких 99,(9)%, имхо, вообще не стоит о нем что-то такое говорить.
Ну а тем, кто его и не нюхал, но стоит впечатление о школе по двум не слишком лестным отзывам (что по сути полный дилетантизм), в подобном трэде стоило бы помолчать, ибо спор о вкусе устриц с теми кто их ел, согласно классику, дело неразумное.
Эту же мысль высказал Джао в следующем тексте:

"Шаман,
внутреннее безмолвие не означает отсутствия осознанности.
Хватит слов. Хочешь - пробуй. Изгаляться зачем?".

Имхо, и он отправляет тебя как минимум на межбуддийский, где вполне уместны дискуссии о Дхарме между последователями разных школ, но ты не слышишь и далее следует: "Ну а что касается коанов - так то практика не универсальная и не окончательная".
Это что, позволь, означает, что ты работал над коанами столько-то лет, получил безусловное одобрение мастеров и позже, разочаровавшись, ушел в "не фанатик"?
Что это вообще за вывод и на основании чего один из модераторов форума рассуждает об одной из самых значимых школ, а так же об одном из наиболее эффективных методов? 

Тут давеча один человек как-то сказал, что буддизм очень разный.
И нести собственную практику и методы аки знамя можно лишь весьма условно. На фоне последних времен с банами и закрытиями трэдов, мне представляется, что об иных школах, методах и мастерах стоит высказываться с максимальной осторожностью, не так ли, Шаман?

----------


## Шаман

> Комментарий: для того, чтобы дзэн впечатлил или не впечатлил, стоит поработать в нем лет 5-6, а лучше 10-20, тем, кого он не впечатлил сразу, причем настолько, что второй раз ни ногой, а таких 99,(9)%, имхо, вообще не стоит о нем что-то такое говорить.
> Ну а тем, кто его и не нюхал, но стоит впечатление о школе по двум не слишком лестным отзывам (что по сути полный дилетантизм), в подобном трэде стоило бы помолчать, ибо спор о вкусе устриц с теми кто их ел, согласно классику, дело неразумное.


 О вкусах, как говорится, вообще не спорят. Но дело не во вкусах, а в полезности. Например, есть гурманы, ценящие разные вина и хорошо в них разбирающиеся. Но мне оно не нужно, ибо суета сует и томление духа.
А о вкусе, допустим, рыбьего жира, вообще вряд ли кто пожелает спорить  :Smilie: 
"Каждый кулик своё болото хвалит". Но нужно ли погружаться в каждое болото???  :Confused:   :Big Grin:   Достаточно сказать "кулику", что его болото - самое лучшее, и вопрос будет закрыт.

Думаешь, я случайно спросил о твоей оценке твоих собственных результатов. Ты говоришь о том, "нюхал" и т.д. и т.п. А результат? По наличию результата определяется смысл.


> Эту же мысль высказал Джао в следующем тексте:
> 
> "Шаман,
> внутреннее безмолвие не означает отсутствия осознанности.
> Хватит слов. Хочешь - пробуй. Изгаляться зачем?".


 Банзай, "хочешь - попробуй" - это известная фишка маркетологов. Но предже чем пробовать, уместно посмотреть, какие изменения произошли с теми, кто уже пробовал.  Известно также, что некоторые средства вообще пробовать не стоит.  Каждый решает это для себя сам. Предже чем решить, стоит подумать. 


> Имхо, и он отправляет тебя как минимум на межбуддийский, где вполне уместны дискуссии о Дхарме между последователями разных школ, но ты не слышишь и далее следует: "Ну а что касается коанов - так то практика не универсальная и не окончательная".


 Практика коанов окончательная и универсальная???  :EEK!:  


> Это что, позволь, означает, что ты работал над коанами столько-то лет, получил безусловное одобрение мастеров и позже, разочаровавшись, ушел в "не фанатик"?
> Что это вообще за вывод и на основании чего один из модераторов форума рассуждает об одной из самых значимых школ, а так же об одном из наиболее эффективных методов?


 Банзай, "не фанатик" означает то, что с вести дискуссии с фанатиками - дело бесполезное. Разве что дискуссию смогут прочитать и другие люди, которые смогут извлечь из этого пользу.
"Не фанатик" - означает отсутствие упёртости и цепляния за своё "я" в силу своих возможностей отследить эту упёртость и это цепляние.



> Тут давеча один человек как-то сказал, что буддизм очень разный.
> И нести собственную практику и методы аки знамя можно лишь весьма условно. На фоне последних времен с банами и закрытиями трэдов, мне представляется, что об иных школах, методах и мастерах стоит высказываться с максимальной осторожностью, не так ли, Шаман?


 Банзай, проясни, что значит "нести собственную практику аки знамя"? По-твоему я здесь  рекламирую какую-то традицию, отличную от дзена? Или свою собственную практику?
Тема называется "почему не впечатлаят дзен". А про бубны и Чжун Юань - это уже твои собственые вставки в это тред. Увы, здесь нет того, что ты хотел бы увидеть.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P.S. Ты упускаешь из виду также, что я уже давно как не "один из модераторов".

----------


## Банзай

Рыбий жир, кстати, во времена детсада любил и никаких сложностей с серийной столовой ложкой в обед не испытывал.

Сказать кулику, что его болото самое лучшее это так же, имхо, верный признак высокомерия. То есть ты снисходишь к носителям того или иного метода, не будучи никоим образом знакомым, и как бы меж зубов успокаиваешь относительно такового.
Плавали, мол, знаем .. колупайтесь, ребята.
Компас есть, но он у вас не правильный, карты не первой свежести да и вообще не впечатляет .. судя по носителям.

Позволь в этом смысле посоветовать тебе почитать Вон Хё, "вдохновление в практику", так есть что-то такое о собаке и шкуре слона, да и вообще сам текст короток, емок и точен. Заметь, это только совет. 
Можешь наплевать, а можешь "все равно", ваш ваучер - ваш выбор.

Кстати, Шаман, должен тебе заметить, что несмотря на достаточно скромное мнение о тебе как о практике гелуг (с твоих слов), я отношусь к этой школе с большим почтением, нисколько не соотнося ее с тобою. И искренне радуюсь вохможности встречи с теми, с кем посчастливилось увидаться на пути.

"Практика коанов окончательная и универсальная???"
Не имея опыта в данной дисциплине не стану этого утверждать, однако и отрицание, тем более высказанное в столь очевидной манере, представляется мне не более, чем детским замечанием.
"Борьбу с левизной в коммунизме" читал, надеюсь, по молодости?
Доверяя школе, можно говорить, что да, окончательная и универсальная, опираясь на собственный опыт, промолчу, ответ принят?

Далее не совсем понятное эссе о фанатиках, будь добр, Шаман, поясни, кто здесь фанатик? Очень бы хотелось конкретизировать, а то вроде как прозвучало киселем да по тарелке, а к чему понять сложно, туман, околомыслие, пафос ..

Нести собственную практику аки знамя и есть утверждать методы собственной школы, для этого не обязательно идти напролом, достаточнолишь усомниться в "болоте".
Что есть это "болото", о чем ты писал, будь любезен?

Бубны и Джун Юань это твои дела, собственными глазами видел и слышал, причем здесь измышления?

----------

